# 1984 Aquasport 222ccp



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

The original plan was to remove the soft spot. So the plan was to remove the top skin, dig out the old rotten core, bond in new core, and then bond the top skin back on.

problem with this plan is i never found good core material


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

After the top skin was off the entire deck i realized a full rebuild was in order. I decided to go over the transom real well. where they enclosed the transom had a wood knot showing. that right there was a dead giveaway i was going to have to rebuild it.

so i drilled some exploratory holes on the bottom areas of the transom. i expected rotten wood. what i found was nothing.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Everything came out of the boat. and i started to get a game plan. Now im not a tall guy by any means (5'6") and it was a chore to get over the transom on this boat. So i had a great idea that im going to make a walk through transom (tuna door so to speak) i do a lot of fishing and free diving and it makes sense to me. so here it is gutted and the start of the door


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

next order of business was to get the transom done. i went with a product called corelite. its a 25lb density panel similar to coosa. i really enjoyed using this stuff. now i decided to do this in the middle of august in florida. i was able to only get small pieces of glass done before it kicked. i was averaging 7-10 mins working time. but the entire transom got 5 layers of 1708 over everything


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)




----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

No since i cut a big hole out of the transom i decided i would put in knees. they are out of the same 1.5" material i used on the transom. its hard to see but i only cut maybe 1" lower than what the original transom was. i feel everything would be fine without them but the extra support makes me feel better. after this there is a lot of glass on this transom. the knees got 3 more layers. i ended up doing this at night and was able to do full transom pieces at one time. i do use colored mek from time to time to keep me straight.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

ceejkay said:


> After the top skin was off the entire deck i realized a full rebuild was in order. I decided to go over the transom real well. where they enclosed the transom had a wood knot showing. that right there was a dead giveaway i was going to have to rebuild it.
> 
> so i drilled some exploratory holes on the bottom areas of the transom. i expected rotten wood. what i found was nothing.


holy Sh17! that drill falling through that first layup....what a kick in the gut.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

One of the things with these aquasports is the scuppers drain out the sides. ive never seen one, especially with a bracket, where the scuppers are out of the water. normally they sit half submerged. I needed to cut into the stringers to check the foam so i decided i would cut the tops off and raise the deck 2". 
So i made kind of a form using old mdf bookcase that i found on the side of the road and waxed it. poured new foam and then trimmed to the height i wanted. Now to close up that new foam i had to get creative. i made a mold for the tops of the stringers. i ended up making 3 for each stringer. then installed over the foam and 3 more layers of 1708 on top.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Right after this i bought a new console and found a good deal on a yamaha 250 ox66. this thing has been a royal pain in my ocd butt. but yes i got a motor and large console into mommas mini van. she wasnt very happy btw lol


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

i know that console looks huge. and it is but it matches the boat really well. here it is sitting on top of the stringers in an approximate location


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

So at this point im about burned out boat building. the motor had a cracked lower pan. so i pulled off the powerhead to replace it. while it was off i gave it a good cleaning. also figured while it was apart i would paint it


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Once i decided to get back to the boat i played with some cool tools and mad hatch gutters. i knew how big i wanted my fish box and bilge access panels. so i made some hatch gutters so when i do the deck i can just glass them in and match the hatches to them.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Wow! Now that's a project!!


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Now at this point i picked up my skiff. so i did a quick build on that to get me on the water. this was may 2016. over the next 6 months i considered selling it and didnt touch the boat. except.... one day browsing offer up i come across a ttop. the deal was so good i contacted the seller and found it was a legit post. i ended up buying the ttop for so cheap it isnt funny


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

fast forward to january 2017. i decided to get back at it. started off slow. stripped and repainted my motor bracket and hung the outboard


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

ended up going to the pompano marine flea market and scored on this really big hatch for my console. picked it up for 20$. i need to strip and paint the frame but its in pretty good shape other wise


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Ok so that fishbox hatch gutter is huge right? well i made a really big fishbox to go under it. the plan was to mold my old fuel tank that came out of it. here is the process in pictures.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Heres where im at currently. i ended up picking up 8lb foam for the deck material. i went back and forth on this for ever. but the end result will be a wood free boat. so i got the first 8ft cut to fit. then got everything lined up and started cutting. first was the hatch gutter. i routed out the foam and glued that in with thickened resin. then flipped everything over and put down a layer of 1708. then put the fishbox centered to the hatch. tabbed it in with 2 layers of 1708 and then did another layer of 1708 over the whole bottom of the panel. i added some pvc stiffeners in front and behind the fishbox for extra measure.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

ceejkay said:


> Ok so that fishbox hatch gutter is huge right? well i made a really big fishbox to go under it. the plan was to mold my old fuel tank that came out of it. here is the process in pictures.


Next time I need to get rid of a body I know who to call lol just "dead fish" in this fish box officer...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i want one of these real bad!
this is going to be so sweet!!


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

you know that probably about the 5th time ive herd that. lol

this has definatly been an emotional rollercoaster for sure. but they are awesome boats. due to their construction they are light for the size. this one comes in at 2200lbs factory. im hoping to see 2500-2800 all said and done with motor and fuel


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

definitely a beast, lifetime boat when it's done. stick it out you'll get there. If it makes you feel any better it has taken me way longer to do way less, to my 224


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Impressive! Definitely see it through.


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Making a little headway. Got the rest of the deck cut out and dry fitted. hopefully i will get the bottom of these glassed this week.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

love a rebuild thread! Keep at it so we all can live vicariously without the fiberglass itch.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

How's it coming?


----------



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

all progress has stopped and the hull is up for grabs. the wife says this thing has bad juju on it, and need to go. lol everytime i get going i mess up my back or we have a catastrophic failure to the house. so i will have to agree with her


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

ceejkay said:


> all progress has stopped and the hull is up for grabs. the wife says this thing has bad juju on it, and need to go. lol everytime i get going i mess up my back or we have a catastrophic failure to the house. so i will have to agree with her


Bummer man. I definitely understand though. I have come so close to walking away from my project many times, my wife is really tired of looking at a boat we never use. You shouldn't have much trouble selling though. You've done a ton of quality work. 
Good luck on whatever path you take.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

That sucks dude, looks like a cool skiff, someone is gonna get a deal.


----------

